# Got my Fan Mount done!



## mrjbigfoot

Got my fan mounted with some creative touches! Fan, beard, spurs, wishbone, primary strut feathers and even my Ohio permanent tag screwed onto the back side!


----------



## ironman172

Very nice!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Be proud of that mount..That guy did a fantastic job...Love it......JIM


----------



## T-180

Very nice !!! Did you do that yourself or have someone else do it for you ??
T


----------



## mrjbigfoot

I did it myself. I bought the wood plaque at Gander Mtn, drilled the extra holes for the strut feathers & just glued the hooks and wishbone onto the plaque. It's relatively easy to prep a fan for mounting. I just spread it nice, tack it down to a piece of plywood, get all the meat trimmed off the backside & cover the area where the meat was with Borax real good and let it dry out for a week.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

great lookin mount!!! i like the addition of the primaries and the wish bone. have one at the taxidermist (first bird ever) and i'm doing my second bird myself.


----------



## mrjbigfoot

My son had a good idea so I made it happen, to my wife's dismay, while she was out working in the garden! LOL!!! It's my 2006 NY Gobbler on the left with my 2009 OH Gobbler on the right & my 2000 OH Buck in the middle over our mantle! I think it looks great! 



















I told my son it was a great idea!


----------



## sporty

Very cool!!


----------

